# An Anisah Shawl for Jen



## stevieland

This is another version my Anisah shawl design. I made the shawl pictured for a good friend of mine named Jen. We met over 25 years ago and became fast friends, but for various reasons we lost touch for almost 20 years. Several months ago, we finally found each other again thanks to the internet. The minute we spoke, it was like no time at all had passed. We discovered that we'd both had major career changes over the years since we first met, and amazingly enough ended up in sort of the same place, working from home as self-employed designers of things to wear. (Jen now designs equestrian outerwear among other things.) Back in the early 90s, she was a bouncer at a night club and I made my living playing electric guitar--we met when I was playing at her club. We talk on the phone all the time now while we work--her sewing machine humming in the background and my needles clicking away, having a nice chat to pass the time. Talk about having different lives now--from rocker chicks to respectable knitting/sewing ladies!

As I had mentioned in my post from last week showing my lilac-colored sample of this pattern, the name Anisah means "good friend" in Arabic. So I think it is fitting that I send her this shawl in particular as her Christmas present. I made her a slightly larger version since she is quite tall. I used just under 600 yards of worsted weight yarn for this one. The yarn is Cadence by Hazel Knits, in the Sedge colorway. I think this particular golden green is very sophisticated, just like my friend, so I hope she likes it!

Pattern may be found here: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anisah


----------



## Finny

Wow, what a drop dead gorgeous shade of green Dee. Beautiful design. As always - it’s a winner.


----------



## pfoley

Perfect; will go with black, brown, and grey, coats; love the color.


----------



## inkie

What a nice story to go with a beautiful shawl. Is the body of the shawl garter stitch? Looks so neat!


----------



## Edith M

That is so beautiful


----------



## Mirror

how many gram wool thx.


----------



## Greatgramma

Just purchased this pattern. This shawl is the first one I've seen that I had to have. Thanks for posting. So beautiful - elegant but casual!


----------



## sandramailing

It is seriously gorgeous! So is the workmanship.


----------



## riversong200

Love the cable!


----------



## trisha2

I'm not a shawl person but this shawl is very different. So elegant but looks warm too. I've never knitted cables but I am very tempted to try so I can attempt to knit this shawl.


----------



## Belle1

A wonderful shawl and going to the right home for sure. Beautifully designed and I love the color.


----------



## Aunty M

stevieland said:


> This is another version my Anisah shawl design. I made the shawl pictured for a good friend of mine named Jen. We met over 25 years ago and became fast friends, but for various reasons we lost touch for almost 20 years. Several months ago, we finally found each other again thanks to the internet. The minute we spoke, it was like no time at all had passed. We discovered that we'd both had major career changes over the years since we first met, and amazingly enough ended up in sort of the same place, working from home as self-employed designers of things to wear. (Jen now designs equestrian outerwear among other things.) Back in the early 90s, she was a bouncer at a night club and I made my living playing electric guitar--we met when I was playing at her club. We talk on the phone all the time now while we work--her sewing machine humming in the background and my needles clicking away, having a nice chat to pass the time. Talk about having different lives now--from rocker chicks to respectable knitting/sewing ladies!
> 
> As I had mentioned in my post from last week showing my lilac-colored sample of this pattern, the name Anisah means "good friend" in Arabic. So I think it is fitting that I send her this shawl in particular as her Christmas present. I made her a slightly larger version since she is quite tall. I used just under 600 yards of worsted weight yarn for this one. The yarn is Cadence by Hazel Knits, in the Sedge colorway. I think this particular golden green is very sophisticated, just like my friend, so I hope she likes it!
> 
> Pattern may be found here: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anisah


A gorgeous shawl and a wonderful story of friendship.


----------



## marilyngf

beautiful shawl, thoughtful gift


----------



## TammyK

Ooooooooooohhhh... I LOVE that shade of green, and the stitch definition is insane!!! :sm24: Gorgeous!


----------



## thomsonact

Absolutely beautiful! I always enjoy the little stories with your posts!


----------



## stevieland

Finny said:


> Wow, what a drop dead gorgeous shade of green Dee. Beautiful design. As always - it's a winner.


Thanks Finny! I am so crazy about that green color, it's like green dripped in gold. You should see it in person. If I didn't love Jen so much, I'd keep it for sure!!!! (Maybe I'll make my own. Don't tell. She lives in Utah so would never see me wearing it. is that wrong?)


----------



## stevieland

pfoley said:


> Perfect; will go with black, brown, and grey, coats; love the color.


Thanks. It does do with all of those colors, doesn't it? One wouldn't think of that shade of green as being as neutral as it is.


----------



## stevieland

inkie said:


> What a nice story to go with a beautiful shawl. Is the body of the shawl garter stitch? Looks so neat!


Thanks! It is garter stitch. This yarn is very rounded as it is a superwash, and is a thicker worsted weight than say Cascade 220. So with the US 8 needles I used, it turned out very neat with no special effort on my part!


----------



## stevieland

Edith M said:


> That is so beautiful


Thanks Edith!


----------



## nanciann

I have just now come to the conclusion that this shawl would be gorgeous in any color yarn we might pick...

I love the way the stitches show up in your beautiful photos...what a stunning look... Your friend will treasure this...it absolutely glows...


----------



## Caxton

This is beautiful Dee, I just had to have the pattern. Thank you for the BOGOF special offer, I bought Kassiana too.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

I'm still digesting that my favorite shawl designer was a rocker chick! Makes me feel so much better about my own bad self!! LOL Sharon


----------



## stevieland

Mirror said:


> how many gram wool thx.


I used about 590 yards of worsted weight. It was a heavy worsted, so I used 352 grams at 1.666 yards per gram.


----------



## stevieland

Greatgramma said:


> Just purchased this pattern. This shawl is the first one I've seen that I had to have. Thanks for posting. So beautiful - elegant but casual!


Thanks much, I'm honored that you like the shawl that much!


----------



## Miri

It is really stunning and the colour is perfect. Congratulations on some great work.


----------



## t_venson

The shawl is beautiful! Lucky friend!


----------



## stevieland

sandramailing said:


> It is seriously gorgeous! So is the workmanship.


Thanks. The yarn was very cooperative making the stitches especially neat this time. :sm02:


----------



## hubleyddavis

What a wonderful story and I have no doubt she will love the shawl, it’s beautiful.


----------



## supreetb

Gorgeous!


----------



## stevieland

trisha2 said:


> I'm not a shawl person but this shawl is very different. So elegant but looks warm too. I've never knitted cables but I am very tempted to try so I can attempt to knit this shawl.


Thanks so much! I am always especially happy to hear that non-shawl people like one of my designs. And cables are not hard, the ones I used in this shawl are probably the easiest. You can always contact me if you have problems. I didn't put video links about cables in this particular pattern, but I've got some really good ones that I use for my students. I'm happy to share them with you if you need them. Hugs.


----------



## Horsin'around

A rocker chick!! Who would've thought? Reminds me of my Berkeley days, but even then I was fascinated with fiber arts, then a crocheter. Now all these years later I transformed to a knitter, but still love the rock scene, just not the hard-core stuff. By the way, love this shawl!


----------



## Beachgirl1000

stevieland said:


> This is another version my Anisah shawl design. I made the shawl pictured for a good friend of mine named Jen. We met over 25 years ago and became fast friends, but for various reasons we lost touch for almost 20 years. Several months ago, we finally found each other again thanks to the internet. The minute we spoke, it was like no time at all had passed. We discovered that we'd both had major career changes over the years since we first met, and amazingly enough ended up in sort of the same place, working from home as self-employed designers of things to wear. (Jen now designs equestrian outerwear among other things.) Back in the early 90s, she was a bouncer at a night club and I made my living playing electric guitar--we met when I was playing at her club. We talk on the phone all the time now while we work--her sewing machine humming in the background and my needles clicking away, having a nice chat to pass the time. Talk about having different lives now--from rocker chicks to respectable knitting/sewing ladies!
> 
> As I had mentioned in my post from last week showing my lilac-colored sample of this pattern, the name Anisah means "good friend" in Arabic. So I think it is fitting that I send her this shawl in particular as her Christmas present. I made her a slightly larger version since she is quite tall. I used just under 600 yards of worsted weight yarn for this one. The yarn is Cadence by Hazel Knits, in the Sedge colorway. I think this particular golden green is very sophisticated, just like my friend, so I hope she likes it!
> 
> Pattern may be found here: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anisah


The pattern is lovely, and the yarn is, too. I like the sheen of it, it is perfect for that shawl!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Wow! That’s beautiful, I wish I was on your Christmas list, I’m sure your friend will be thrilled


----------



## stevieland

Thanks Aunty M!


----------



## stevieland

TammyK said:


> Ooooooooooohhhh... I LOVE that shade of green, and the stitch definition is insane!!! :sm24: Gorgeous!


Thank you Tammy. That shade of green is everything isn't it? And it's sort of chameleon like--sometime it looks more gold sometime looks more olive. And yes the stitch definition on this yarn is just incredible. It was really good on the first version I posted, but the way that the base took the dye on this green made it have even better definition oh, and I really didn't even think I could get any better than the first one! Definitely my favorite worsted weight.


----------



## Naneast

Just gorgeous. Lucky friend. :sm24:


----------



## Finny

stevieland said:


> Thanks Finny! I am so crazy about that green color, it's like green dripped in gold. You should see it in person. If I didn't love Jen so much, I'd keep it for sure!!!! (Maybe I'll make my own. Don't tell. She lives in Utah so would never see me wearing it. is that wrong?)


Go for it Dee! I think living in another state is definitely grounds for making a replica in the same color! I am sure Jenn would agree  
I'm behind on your shawls... still have a second Shilah to make and am waiting for some yarn to arrive in the mail to make a Jimmi shawlette for a good friend for her Christmas gift. But this beauty will have to be made..... can't not make this one!


----------



## stevieland

thomsonact said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I always enjoy the little stories with your posts!


Thanks. Sometimes I worry I may make these topics too long and put people to sleep. Thanks for the vote of confidence in that regard!


----------



## stevieland

nanciann said:


> I have just now come to the conclusion that this shawl would be gorgeous in any color yarn we might pick...
> 
> I love the way the stitches show up in your beautiful photos...what a stunning look... Your friend will treasure this...it absolutely glows...


Nan, thanks sweetie. I am still going to get that blue of you used for your own Anisah and make something for me with it. That was a great color too. I hope Jen likes it. I posted on Instagram and she saw it and said she loved the color. I was worried since I swear I heard her say once she hated chartreuse and although this isn't that, it's still a green with a yellow cast. She is blond and I know this color will look great on her.


----------



## stevieland

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I'm still digesting that my favorite shawl designer was a rocker chick! Makes me feel so much better about my own bad self!! LOL Sharon


We all have our pasts, right??? LOL indeed! So you were a bad girl too? :sm24: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Mad loch

Very beautiful ???? lucky friend.


----------



## mikebkk

Love the design - and that yarn is spectacular!


----------



## tracey511

????????????


----------



## cinknitting

Its a beauty!


----------



## bargosal

Stunning, definitely going on my "to do" list!


----------



## Reyna

This is so beautiful, my fingers itch to make it! Unfortunately, I will just have to scratch them, but fortunately I can still admire all the beautiful projects such as this one posted by KP members. :sm02:


----------



## paljoey46

A beautiful story and shawl. I know how wonderful it is to have a "lifelong" friend. My best friend and I met in first grade; Eisenhower was President.


----------



## chicky721

Gorgeous! ????


----------



## harter0310

It is such a beautiful shawl!!


----------



## dkmoyer

Beautiful and wonderful color!


----------



## aknitter

Dee, in this color it's just as beautiful! I have had a similar experience with a childhood friend, so your story pulls at my heart. I know she's going to love her special friend shawl! What a wonderful story.


----------



## God's Girl

Wonderful


----------



## patocenizo

Gorgeous!! Gorgeous indeed and what a great story. I love this color and yes, that yarn is to die for.


----------



## ljf

A beautiful shawl and neat story.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jeannesmom

That is simply beautiful!


----------



## mabougirl

Just stunning.


----------



## mcmanusp

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sassy22

Beautiful!!! Your friend is a lucky woman.


----------



## Katsch

Gorgeous shawl and sweet story.


----------



## klrober

So pretty & different esp with the cables...


----------



## cathie02664

Beautiful work lovely pattern


----------



## Kay Knits

Thank you for this pattern and the story. I printed out the pattern last night and am hoping to by the yarn today to start for a friend that was just diagnosed with breast cancer. I am glad you shared that Anisah means "good friend". It is the perfect fitting. We've been in the same church for eons and our daughters are good friends. I asked her daughter if she would enjoy something likes this and her response was "You are so great! That is beautiful and I think she would really like something like this." So off I go to get yarn in one of her favorite colors and get started. My poncho can wait to be finished. Christmas knitting is done so this is priority. Your timing of putting out this new design was perfect and having a shawl in worsted weight will go faster than fingering which I typically do. Thank you!!! Kay


----------



## Knitbits

How could she not like it, it is gorgeous. Lovely story, lovely shawl.


----------



## Nushie01079

Lovely!


----------



## Ladyj960

Beautiful!


----------



## marlo

Beautiful!


----------



## ptspraker

It is perfection, like all your work.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

stevieland said:


> We all have our pasts, right??? LOL indeed! So you were a bad girl too? :sm24: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


I wasn't too bad and I'm sure you weren't either - my temper was more volatile and rebellious doesn't begin to describe me. Luckily I took it out with the arts, nothing bad. Of course I married at 18 and led that poor sweet man crazy. The question I found we always have to ask.........would you do the same thing again in the same circumstances. If we're honest with ourselves, most times we would. The funny part is that when you get older, younger people seem to think you were never, ever young!! As my doctor tells me.........I want you to wear out, not rust out!


----------



## Patian

Beautiful shawl and your knitting is absolute perfection!


----------



## Knittingkitty

Gorgeous shawl, beautifully knitted!


----------



## Davena

Wow what a beautiful work of art. I just purchased your pattern and took advantage of your very gernerous offer you have going on at Ravelery with the buy one get one free deal. So I picked another pattern that is suitable for my sister. I will put these on hold till the new year when I can take the time to find the perfect yarn choice and colours and than knit away on a new challenge and hopefully have two Birthday presents done . Thanks Dee and I know your friend is one lucky lady. Merry Christmas


----------



## mamapr80

Oh, I do so love that color! And all the Texture! Anisah looks like something you could really just wrap up in and enjoy a good cuddle. Jen is a lucky friend, indeed.
This has been added to my immediate to-do list! Thank you, Dee, for yet another stunning pattern!!


----------



## judysbg42

Beautiful!


----------



## johannecw

She will love it! She will be wrapped in a hand knit hug!


----------



## CindyAM

So pretty! Your friend is lucky indeed!


----------



## dunnville89

Your designer friend, Jen, will be thrilled with your beautiful work. I like the color.


----------



## Lafemmefran

Beautifully knitted and great color.


----------



## Lafemmefran

Beautifully knitted and great color.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

What an absolutely beautiful design! Gorgeous shawl.

Hazel


----------



## Granana48

That is lovely!!


----------



## scrapbookbabs

I bought your pattern last week. It’s beautiful. Will pick yarn at Stitches West. I’m 5’8”. Should I make it a little longer. I’m a size 10. Can’t wait to make it. Your patterns are all wonderful. Thanks


----------



## MoonShai

Your shawl is lovely and the yarn has such a delicious sheen! Yup, this has to go on the list!


----------



## Grannie maggie

A lovely pattern and I love the colour. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## southgate

Yes. Seriously gorgeous.


----------



## vreinholde

Beautiful shawl and a beautiful story! Your friend will definitely like it.


----------



## vreinholde

Beautiful shawl and a beautiful story! Your friend will definitely like it.


----------



## Sarmite

This is GORGEOUS!


----------



## iso4fun15690

I am not a very experienced knitter, but was drawn to this pattern. The reason for it is that my granddaughter's name is Aneisa, and I my world I think it would be pronounced the same. Soft A neis, as the word niece and another soft a. Do you think it would be beyond my simple ability?


----------



## Sandiego

Very beautiful and looks classic! Your friend will love and cherish it! Gorgeous! ;0)


----------



## hilltopper

Lovely story stevieland - matches your lovely shawl.


----------



## julietinboots

So very nice.


----------



## Pocahontas

AMAZING color of green!! Impeccably knitted (of course :sm02 Your friend will be 'over the moon' upon receiving this delicious shawl. How fun to read about more of 'your story'. Have a blessed Christmas, sweet Dee.


----------



## AlderRose

Jen is a lucky lady to have a friend like you. This Anisah Shawl that you've made for her is gorgeous.


----------



## Tove

Incredibly beautiful


----------



## Ann745

Gorgeous! Perfect yarn choice. She'll be thrilled!????


----------



## Ladyabelle

Wow! Gorgeous color, impeccable knitting and fabulous pattern Dee! Such a great friendship story too! Love everything about it! Being tall myself, I think this is such a classy, classy shawl! Adding it to my list! Happy holidays Dee.


----------



## oge designs

Another stunning design, as always. Gorgeous colour and beautifully knit .... perfection!! Wonderful story too.


----------



## JeanneW

Looks great-can't wait to start mine!


----------



## jael23

What a lucky friend she is for you to make this for her The design and color are so perfect together.


----------



## BonitaSharon

So gorgeous!


----------



## aljellie

Lovely shawl and story. I had a similar experience. Some friendships are like that, you can lose contact for years but the connection is still there when you rediscover one another. That's one of the best things about the internet.


----------



## chrisk

So beautiful, you've done a marvelous job on this!


----------



## chrisk

Simply gorgeous and you've done a marvrlous job on this!


----------



## stevieland

Thanks to all of you for your wonderful comments! I'm hard at work right now doing final proofing for a new design, but as soon as I am able, I'll come back and answer as many posts as i can individually. Group hug!


----------



## raindancer

I love, love, love this!


----------



## Casper1

Beautiful!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## GermaineL

What a good friend you are!


----------



## Linda Haworth

Your shawls are absolutely out of the world georgeous. I wish I had the wisdom and knowledge to knit them. I have saved every pattern you have written and hopefully some day I will have the courage to try one. Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.

Linda


----------



## blawler

Beautiful shawl and I love the story about you and Jen. She's sure to be blown away when she opens it. Happy tears are always acceptable. Aloha... Bev


----------



## susanrs1

It’s stunning Dee, your friend will cherish it. How on earth did you knit it so quickly?!


----------



## KnitNorth

This is such a beautiful pattern, Dee. I also love the colour you used for your friend's gift.


----------



## knittingnook

Wow, Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryCarter

What a beauty!


----------



## NH Gal 2

It is beautiful on so many levels here's to your re-kindled friendship


----------



## gloriam

Wonderful.


----------



## Nanamel14

Wow amazing work


----------



## Nanamel14

Wow amazing work


----------



## Wiggletail

It's beautiful!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

I finally picked a color - Coverall Cadence (it only took 3 visits to the site!). So many gorgeous colors - would love to see them in person! I want to try this yarn so went to my closet and looked at what I would wear it with most and decided this was the one. I hope it turns out half as pretty as both of Dee's! I won't get to start until way after the holidays but..........Merry Christmas present to me.


----------



## grtmema

Wow! How amazing, she will love it,such perfect stitching.


----------



## rbadan

Love this! I will have to make me one.


----------



## hadley

Beautiful Shawl and love the color


----------



## Carla584167

Gorgeous


----------



## partridgelady

Just beautiful


----------



## stevieland

Horsin'around said:


> A rocker chick!! Who would've thought? Reminds me of my Berkeley days, but even then I was fascinated with fiber arts, then a crocheter. Now all these years later I transformed to a knitter, but still love the rock scene, just not the hard-core stuff. By the way, love this shawl!


Yep, we seniors are just full of surprises aren't we???!!! I pretty much stopped doing any sort of fiber arts when I was a working musician, but I would still fit in a crocheted throw every few years. Just didn't have time, but I missed it.


----------



## stevieland

paljoey46 said:


> A beautiful story and shawl. I know how wonderful it is to have a "lifelong" friend. My best friend and I met in first grade; Eisenhower was President.


Thanks! That is such a long time for a friendship, how beautiful is that! You are truly blessed.


----------



## stevieland

aknitter said:


> Dee, in this color it's just as beautiful! I have had a similar experience with a childhood friend, so your story pulls at my heart. I know she's going to love her special friend shawl! What a wonderful story.


Oh thanks so much! Did you rediscover your friend via the internet also? Hugs as always.


----------



## stevieland

patocenizo said:


> Gorgeous!! Gorgeous indeed and what a great story. I love this color and yes, that yarn is to die for.


Thanks Pat.


----------



## stevieland

Kay Knits said:


> Thank you for this pattern and the story. I printed out the pattern last night and am hoping to by the yarn today to start for a friend that was just diagnosed with breast cancer. I am glad you shared that Anisah means "good friend". It is the perfect fitting. We've been in the same church for eons and our daughters are good friends. I asked her daughter if she would enjoy something likes this and her response was "You are so great! That is beautiful and I think she would really like something like this." So off I go to get yarn in one of her favorite colors and get started. My poncho can wait to be finished. Christmas knitting is done so this is priority. Your timing of putting out this new design was perfect and having a shawl in worsted weight will go faster than fingering which I typically do. Thank you!!! Kay


Hi Kay. I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's diagnosis. I so hope she loves her shawl, please PM me if you post pics, or if not, just to let me know what her reaction was. And all the best to her and her family.


----------



## stevieland

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I wasn't too bad and I'm sure you weren't either - my temper was more volatile and rebellious doesn't begin to describe me. Luckily I took it out with the arts, nothing bad. Of course I married at 18 and led that poor sweet man crazy. The question I found we always have to ask.........would you do the same thing again in the same circumstances. If we're honest with ourselves, most times we would. The funny part is that when you get older, younger people seem to think you were never, ever young!! As my doctor tells me.........I want you to wear out, not rust out!


I'm taking the fifth on the first part. :sm02: :sm15: And no, I don't think I'd do too much differently, although I could have lived without the first husband I married when I was 18 too. Shall we say he was not a keeper and leave it at that!


----------



## stevieland

scrapbookbabs said:


> I bought your pattern last week. It's beautiful. Will pick yarn at Stitches West. I'm 5'8". Should I make it a little longer. I'm a size 10. Can't wait to make it. Your patterns are all wonderful. Thanks


Thanks so much! About the size, it really depends on how you plan to wear it. Figuring that most worsted weight comes in average of 200 yard skeins (some larger but that seems the usual for hand dyed), you could for sure get a couple more repeats if you knit with average tension. That should be fine. My friend is 6" 2" and probably a size 12 at least and this should be fine for her.


----------



## stevieland

iso4fun15690 said:


> I am not a very experienced knitter, but was drawn to this pattern. The reason for it is that my granddaughter's name is Aneisa, and I my world I think it would be pronounced the same. Soft A neis, as the word niece and another soft a. Do you think it would be beyond my simple ability?


I'm so glad you like the pattern, and I do believe that your GD's name is pronounced just like Anisah. it is relly not a hard pattern, just basic garter stitch, reverse stockinette, the world's easiest cable and some simple mesh lace. There are both charts and fully written out instructions. If you need help I'm always available, best place is via the email address at the bottom of the patterns. I can send you videos and stuff if you need them.


----------



## maggiex4

Wow! What a beautiful shawl! The color is pretty and the pattern is gorgeous! Your friend will appreciate it.


----------



## moonieboy

Just gorgeous
Moonieboy


----------



## aknitter

stevieland said:


> Oh thanks so much! Did you rediscover your friend via the internet also? Hugs as always.


We caught up with each other right through FaceBook. LOL And the moment we started talking life fell into place again and mercury was no longer in retrograde. 

The internet is good for a few things, meeting new and wonderful people like yourself, catching up with old friends you like & knitting/crocheting. LOL

Hugs to you Dee! 
:sm01:


----------



## alliehb

stevieland said:


> Thanks. The yarn was very cooperative making the stitches especially neat this time. :sm02:


Oh, to hear you say it validates my own wonderment about why sometimes the stitches look especially neat and other times not! LOL! And since YOU said it, I feel as if I've been given dispensation!
I love the story of your renewed friendship. It's great when you can just pick up again as if there was no time missed. The shawl is beautiful and a perfect knit for a gift since it's worsted weight and faster to knit. I'm off to see about that pattern!


----------



## Susan Marie

Gorgeous shawl.


----------



## wendy zettel

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Jbenn

I love the pattern and this green is a gorgeous color!


----------



## stevieland

alliehb said:


> Oh, to hear you say it validates my own wonderment about why sometimes the stitches look especially neat and other times not! LOL! And since YOU said it, I feel as if I've been given dispensation!
> I love the story of your renewed friendship. It's great when you can just pick up again as if there was no time missed. The shawl is beautiful and a perfect knit for a gift since it's worsted weight and faster to knit. I'm off to see about that pattern!


It's all the yarn's fault! And sometimes it's the yarn and the needle combo too. If I would have knitted this on the same needle size but used a lighter worsted like the Cascade 220 for example, I guarantee that reverse stockinette around that cable would look really sloppy and that garter wouldn't have been so perfect looking. Some people might do fine with that combo, but I know my own knitting, and with my tension, that's what would have happened.

One more thing--since my samples get close up pics shown all over the place to tons of people who can enlarge my stitches on their screens, if I see an errant stitch that got away from me, I always redistribute the tension to the surrounding stitches. I keep a slightly smaller double pointed needle next to me when I knit. If as I'm moving along, I see a less than pretty stitch, it gets whipped into shape right then and there! So all those perfect stitches didn't necessarily come off my needles that way.


----------



## yogandi

Beautiful work


----------



## Linda Haworth

I am trying to purchase 2 of your shawls and it is my understanding if you purchase one you get one free but every time I go to place my order it only shows I purchased one. Can you tell me what I am doing wrong?

Linda


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

Linda Haworth said:


> I am trying to purchase 2 of your shawls and it is my understanding if you purchase one you get one free but every time I go to place my order it only shows I purchased one. Can you tell me what I am doing wrong?
> 
> Linda


Not Dee but did you click on "Add to Cart" or "buy"? You have to "add" both to your cart and then view your cart and you'll see both listed but that the total price has been reduced by the price of the lesser priced.


----------



## Miss Shari

that.is.stunning. What a lucky friend! Your knitting is amazing and I LOVE the yarn color choice. Looks luscious!


----------



## Catlady45

A gorgeous shade of green and a beautiful design.


----------



## stevieland

Linda Haworth said:


> I am trying to purchase 2 of your shawls and it is my understanding if you purchase one you get one free but every time I go to place my order it only shows I purchased one. Can you tell me what I am doing wrong?
> 
> Linda


Hi Linda. I'm PMing you in a minute with more details.


----------



## Hannelore

Gorgeous shawl. :sm24:


----------

